

Ask HN: What ideas is YC now mostly looking for? Has it changed over the years? - pouzy

I&#x27;ve been discussing with a few people and we were wondering in what way has the YC portfolio changed over the years.<p>Is there a shift from consumer-facing possible moonshots (Airbnb, etc.) to more &quot;world problem solving&quot; ideas, like genetics, big data, renewable energies... ?
======
joeblau
YC has a specific request for startups page[1]. What they have been looking
for changed over the past few years.

[1] - [http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

